# Cowboy Rowdy Goat Milk Soap Benefit Fundraiser



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have launched our fundraiser for Cowby Rowdy!! Please check out the webpage at www.sunsetlakeranch.net/rowdyfundraiser.htm for more information. 100% of sales of the soaps listed will go to his benefit fund!

Here is the link to the original topic!
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=16990


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We received our first website order within an hour of launching the site!!!! We are doing great ans have orders coming in! Can't wait to mail the money to the smallwood family!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are doing awesome on the fundraiser. I spoke with a good friend of the family earlier and they are very supportive of the fundraiser!

I even bought a cowboy boot piggy bank to send with the money collected!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a "phone" picture of the latest Cowboy Rowdy soaps to be unmolded! They look so good!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison...you are doing a wonderful job helping this little man's family :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz. I am having a nice time doing it and helping!


----------

